# Bellator has multiple signings



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

*Bellator signs Brazilians Julio Cesar Neves, Cleiton Duarte, Diego Marlon*

http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/10/bellator-signs-brazilians-julio-cesar-neves-cleiton-duarte-diego-marlon



> *Bellator signs Brazilians Julio Cesar Neves, Cleiton Duarte, Diego Marlon*
> 
> Bellator MMA has bolstered its roster with the signing of a trio of fighters from Brazil.
> 
> ...


*
Bellator signs 28-0 featherweight prospect 'Morceguinho'*

http://www.mmafighting.com/2013/10/22/4907208/bellator-signs-28-0-featherweight-prospect-morceguinho



> *Bellator signs 28-0 featherweight prospect 'Morceguinho'*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like some exciting prospects. Very active finishers, can't wait to see who they fight and how they do.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

damn, that's exciting -


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So they're signing some legit up and comers like they were when they were a rising promotion as compared to when they went on the UFC signing spree. This maybe their redeeming factor in the lighter weights. It may help out for the future tournaments.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Some of these guys look legit, should make things a bit more interesting over at Bellator


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah I'm glad they're signing up and coming contenders instead of UFC dropouts.


----------

